# Southwest Chili Rellenos Fattie for Throwdown (mondo Q view)



## fmcowboy (Aug 11, 2009)

This is FMCowboy's Southwest Chili Rellenos *Fattie. *
This is what I submitted as my secret ingredient submission. Wish me luck. :) With the help of you folks, I am really getting into this smoking thing since I got a smoker for Father's day. So thanks! Some pics may be out of sequence. Sorry.

Ok the gist:

a) I seasoned ground pork myself (cajun seasonings n such) Came out so tasty, I may use instead of buying sausage fromnow on.
b)I  put a layer of jack cheese down
C) Layer of sauteed onions, jalepeno, and chorizo sausage (OMG)
D) Herbed Goat cheese, cream cheese, green onion filling to stuff a pablano pepper in the middle. 
E) bacon weave

Tatse matters most and everyone agreed this fattie was the bomb!!! If you use good ingredients, it must come out good right? This is a keeper recipe for us. Notice my Blue catfish potholder with the secret word. LOL  It said to have the WORD blue, so I figured I'd double blue with the catfish. I have a cow pot holder too 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






. We had fun with the pot holder, even put the pepper ring in its mouth a few timew for the shot.

I used *all* 3 secret ingredient types. Goat cheese, 2 peppers on the scale over 100 (jalepeno & poblano), and root vegetables (onion & green onion

That something extra, my daughter with her 2 slices :) Like the "blue" ? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Sliced & Half view *fattie* (yummm)


Smoker Cam 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Wrapped n ready to smoke


Bacon lattice




Smoked *fatty* 


Half a fattie (didn't last long, was all ate in minutes LOL)




Sautee ingredients (onions, jalepenos, and chorizo)



sliced, chopped, ready for the pan (the smell was amazing while cooking, taste even better, great little invention I threw together)



Sauteeing Onions, jalepeno's & Chorizo sausage



Ready to stuff no roll.

Sauteed goodness layer (I kept nibbling on it, colorful and yummy)



Ready to roll ( I softened up the pepper a bit by heating)


Goat cheese, creame cheese, green onions, herb mixture (stuffing for pablano pepper)


Secret ingredients (goat cheese, jalepeno, onion) Poblano pepper was on bottom and in other ingredient shot as well as green onions too.


Ingredients shot



__________________
Charbroil Grill
Little Big Chief Smoker


----------



## que-ball (Aug 11, 2009)

Wow! Now that's Q-view!  Nice going, FMCowboy.


----------



## helljack6 (Aug 11, 2009)

Bump Bump Bump


----------



## billbo (Aug 12, 2009)

My gosh that's amazing looking! The picture of the cut finished product is art!


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Aug 12, 2009)

Nice looking fattie...man that looks good.


----------



## pandemonium (Aug 12, 2009)

omg that looks awesome!!!


----------



## fmcowboy (Aug 12, 2009)

Man, it tasted even better. Can't wait to make it again.


----------



## firewillie77 (Aug 12, 2009)

Awesome looks great!!


----------



## jaxgatorz (Aug 12, 2009)

Fantastic job on the Fattie...  The pics are awesome as well...... Way to go


----------



## rio_grande (Aug 12, 2009)

OMG that looks so good,,,, Bump bump bumpity bump!!


----------



## alx (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks for bump...That is real nice FM cowboy.Will try something similiar with some of my peppers


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 13, 2009)

Looks great...


----------



## fmcowboy (Aug 15, 2009)

Ok this one was great, but I got throwdown entry #2 on the smoker right now.  Aboyt an hour to dinner!!! I'll post Q-view later or tomorrow.


----------



## smokinjoeh (Aug 15, 2009)

That looks amazing cowboy!I've got a chuck roast and two shoulders going right now and I picked up your ingredients to try your southwest fattie,can't wait to try it,thanks!


----------



## fmcowboy (Aug 15, 2009)

Smokin Joe:

Sounds great. Just remember to either roast or heat up the pablano pepper to soften it a bit. This way it will be tender when you slice the fattie. Let us know how it goes. 

thanks FM


----------



## glgoodwin (Aug 15, 2009)

Great Fattie!!!


----------



## smokindave (Aug 16, 2009)

You have successfully combined the two greatest food groups, chili rellenos and smoked meat.  Fantastic!


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 16, 2009)

Very nice looking and quite differant fattie. Not one I would have thought of for sure. Great job there cowboy.


----------



## smokinjoeh (Aug 16, 2009)

I tried roasting the pepper to peel the skin.A friend told me the skin is real thick.Unfortunately the pepper fell apart.I have some bananna peppers that I may stuff instead.


----------



## fmcowboy (Aug 16, 2009)

All is not lost buddy. Don't worry about stuffing it then. Just slice that bad boy up and spon your fillings on and roll it up like that. Just have a good seal on your roll and all should be fine. Otherwise the banana peppers may be ok. Just go with good ingredients and you can't go wrong.

As far as the skin and roasting, you char it ob a grill or stove top burner or pan, then put in a ziploc and seal for a few minutes. The steam should help teh skin just peel off easily, but the flesh will be pretty soft. I just lightly wamred up / steamed mine to soften just a bit. Leaving it raw would be ok too. Just add a crunchy texture which isn't bad either.

Hope this helps.


----------



## smokinjoeh (Aug 16, 2009)

Well,gots my fattie rollin' in the smokin' right now cowboy,we'll see,hehe.Not as perty as yours but I'm happy to get my 1st attempt outta da way!My pulled chuck and double shoulder turned out great!I'm going to need to invest in about 56 coffin freezers.


----------



## fmcowboy (Aug 16, 2009)

Sounds like you got a full slate of smoked goodness. Can't wait to see the Qview Joe.


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 18, 2009)

_*CONGRATULATIONS*_
_*Great Fattie!!!*_


----------



## fmcowboy (Aug 18, 2009)

I'd like to thank all of my fans, groupies who have supported me for years, and Grandma, if you are up there loooking down, .......etc.......... LOL

Butt seriously, thanks. Without the folks on this board, I wouldn't even know what a fattie was. Now I'm hooked. Thanks again!!

FM


----------



## ks smokepole (Aug 19, 2009)

Nice QView and the recipe sounds amazing!  Congrats and thank you!


----------



## mcmelik (Aug 24, 2009)

Nice looking Fatty I like the little helper you have there too.


----------

